# Asthma Medication and pregnancy



## Stephinyc (Jun 23, 2009)

What asthma medication is safe to take while pregnant. I was on Advair but went off it before IVF.  I need to go back onto something but was told Advair was not safe. Thank you. Stephanie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Stephanie,

I'm assuming you are in the USA as you were prescribed Advair? You should really discuss your treatment with your prescriber as they have all the details of your condition and can advise what is most suitable for you.

The clinical guidelines in the UK for treating asthma in pregnancy are exactly the same for non-pregnant women, so if you need to take preventative steroid and long acting beta agonists (such as Advair) then you can and should. There are implications for both the mother and the baby if asthma is left untreated during pregnancy so it is very important that asthma is kept as well controlled as possible. As with all asthma treatment then you would follow the step up-step down approach depending on your symptom control at any given time.

Hope this helps, but bottom line is your need to discuss specifics with your clinican or respiratory physician.
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

